# New to the bacon world



## Duluth (Apr 16, 2019)

new to the bacon making world. Looking for a good recipe to make bacon and would prefer a dry cure or rub. 
I’m also little confused on weather to try and use Morton TQ or just start from scratch with curing salt and mixing my own blend. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2019)

I do not use Morton's Tender quick simply because I can buy cure #1 cheap from a local butcher shop.

Basic bacon dry cure:
1.75~2% salt
1~1.5% sugar
0.25% cure #1

Rub slab of belly down good with that trying to spread it evenly. do this on a non metalic pan or plate so you can scrape all that falls off into the container with the meat. Flip every day or so. Cure for 14 days. Hang or place on wire rack in fridge for 4~5 days. Then smoke. I prefer cold smoke less than 80*F, but some like 100~130*. Cold smoking takes 3~4 times longer, but it is also a drying process. The slab will loose roughly 10~15% weight when finished.

Allow 2~3 days rest in fridge after smoking, then freeze 3 hours for slicing.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2019)

You can use maple sugar in place of the sugar.... I just use dark brown sugar and a high quality maple extract.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 17, 2019)

I use High Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure I like it and it's simple. I use it for all types of bacon most of the time. You just measure out the proper amount and apply can't get much easier


----------



## daveomak (Apr 17, 2019)

I use a dry rub like indaswamp uses...  rub it in...  in the refer on wire racks for 10-14 days..  rinse lightly, dry on racks again in the refer..  form a pellicle...  cold smoke <70 for 6-12 hours...  back in the refer for 4-5 days to equalize the smoke...  slice and vac-pack for later cooking...  I bake in the oven at ~325 for ~20 minutes....  

In the refer curing.............................   in the smoker....................................... after the smoke applied........
















In the oven baking.......


----------



## Duluth (Apr 17, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I do not use Morton's Tender quick simply because I can buy cure #1 cheap from a local butcher shop.
> 
> Basic bacon dry cure:
> 1.75~2% salt
> ...


----------



## Duluth (Apr 17, 2019)

Like the sound of that I’m going try it. 

I bought three pork bellies about 10 pounds each with the skin on, do I remove the skins or leave them on during the curing and smoking process. 

Once I cold smoke them and leave them to rest in the fridge do I wrap or cover them or just leave them open.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 17, 2019)

Duluth said:


> Like the sound of that I’m going try it.
> 
> I bought three pork bellies about 10 pounds each with the skin on, do I remove the skins or leave them on during the curing and smoking process.
> 
> Once I cold smoke them and leave them to rest in the fridge do I wrap or cover them or just leave them open.


I would remove the skin personally. The skin will slow down the cure, or so I've read...
But save the skin. It has collagen which is great for lots of things and is packed with flavor!

Leave them open to the air, or you can loosely wrap them in kraft paper to slow moisture loss to prevent uneven drying and a hard outer layer of dry meat. I wrap in kraft paper.....


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 17, 2019)

use the search bar and look up digging dogs calculator, it's the same as indaswamp said but it calculates the amounts you need.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 17, 2019)

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2019)

Duluth said:


> new to the bacon making world. Looking for a good recipe to make bacon and would prefer a dry cure or rub.
> I’m also little confused on weather to try and use Morton TQ or just start from scratch with curing salt and mixing my own blend.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Hi Duluth,
The easiest way to get started on making Bacon is go to my Index (Link at the bottom of this post).
Click on that Link.
Then when you get to my Index, click on “Bacon(Extra Smoky)”—-It’ right near the top of the list.
There will be a Step by Step on a Great way to make Bacon.
I use he same thing to make Bacon, Buckbard Bacon, Canadian Bacon, Dried Beef, Bacon on a stick, and so on. And they are all on that Step by Step List.

Bear


----------

